# deamon hunters



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

looking down on his slaughtered bretherin. _"They shall pay for what they have done today brothers"_. He started down the crator "Reman check to see wether any of our veichles are still in working order. The rest of you check for survivors". The squad quickly check to see if any of the casualtys are still alive. "Down" Ruhr voxed into his battle helm. "Sir i've got the crusader _Emporors might_and a land speeder that are battle worthy."voxed Reman. Ruhr ran down to where reman had parked his bike. "Squad form up on me" Ruhr voxed to the squad. 

"Strike cruser _holy light_ come in"
"I read you"
"This is Ruhr falco of the re......." the vox cut out
Ruhr ripped his battle helm off mag locking it to his belt. He turned around To see 4 renegade rhino apcs and 1 predator annihalator.
"WE HAVE HERETICS" Yelled Ruhr as he opened fire with his heavy bolter.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico saw the heretics right after Ruhr and braced himself.
It was hardly any use to open fire at a rhino is all you had was a bolter, so he braced himself behind his shield, also using the cover of the crater itself. He decided to use this time to see what kind of weaponry the others had. None of them could actually hope to take out a single rhino with the weaponry they had right now. Ruhr didn't seem to be yelling out any orders either, so Rico decided he had to: "_Get a firing line, this shield'll hold up a few bullets! And you..._" Rico points his sword towards Titus "_Form up next to me. This way we'll have a solid wall of defence from which we can shoot._" Rico kneeled, keeping his shield high enough for the rest to get enough cover behind it. "_Aim for the tracks. If those come lose the things won't come forward as easily!_" he yelled after it


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris heard the shouting of Rico and instantly dislodged his banner from the ground and waved it.
'Rally, rally, if we do not come together this day and fight all will be lost.'
He turned and saw the enemy getting closer.
He drew his bolt pistol, covered in it's many purity seals and jammed a clip into it, he cocked it and aimed at the nearest rhino.
He pulled the trigger and glanced the track.
'Damn.'
Blam, Blam, Blam.
Miss, Glance, Hit
'Just two more connections left,' he thought as he pulled the trigger.
Blam, Blam, Blam, Blam.
Hit, Miss, Miss, Glance
Click.
'Not now,' he exclaimed as he ejected the used clip and slammed a new one in.
He looked up again and saw that one Rhino's doors were opening.
'Defensive positions!'


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruhr aimed for the rhinos tracks with his heavy bolter. Ruhr yelled "Titus to me". He wrentched his ammo rig off his back. Titus and Ruhr exchanged weapons without a word. "Brothers cover me" The tone of ruhrs voice gav away that Ruhr wasgoing to do something rash. He Climed over the lip of the crater and charged directly at the predator. It was a fifty fifty chance if the predators main guns swiveled in time to shoot ruhr he would die. If it didnt the predator would hassle the imperium no more. Most of the renegade boltgun shots bounced of of ruhrs armour but one bored itself into his right shoulder.

Ruhr grimmaced as his second heart struggled to pmp blood around his body. _3 or 4 seconds thats all i have_ Though ruhr as he closed up with the predator. A battle cry escaped ruhrs lips as he swung his crackling power fist up to the predators side sponson renering it to scrap metal.

A melta beam passed narrowly over his head. Ruhr climed up The predators hull. A renegade opened the hatch onto the storm bolter ruhr quickly swung his power sword in a deadly arc lopping off the renegades head. Ruhr decended down the hatch to be met by an un-armed renegade Ruhr assumed he was the predators driver . The renegade hissed his hatred at Falco who looked him directly in the eye. A throbbing pain seared down Ruhrs spine, he screamed out in agony. Ruhr struggled aginst the traitors psychic attack slowly rising To combat him. The look on the traitors face as ruhrs power sword slid through his two hearts was that of surprise. 

Ruhr opened the Predators side hatch and yelled "CHARGE".


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico saw Ruhr run towards the predator. "_Shit_" Rico whispered and quickly pulled his shield from the ground. He ran after Ruhr, towards the Rhino That was furthest away. A heretic shot at him with a stormbolter. A lot of bolts flew past Rico and some bounced of his armour and shield. The shield didn't look as good as it did before the mission started. It was covered in small dents, scratched all over the surface. Rico activated the bolter that was built in the shield and managed to stun the shooter for a few seconds.

This was all Rico needed. He jumped and made a backswing with his powersword. He cut the stormbolter clean off and made a cut in the heretic's underbelly. The heretic was still alive and now used two combat knives to attack Rico, who was still climbing the Rhino. Rico cut one arm off and right after that hit the guy's head with the shield. The skull fractured and the heretic died.

Rico jumped down the hatch and saw three heretics still inside the Rhino. One hatch had been opened and Rico jumped through, while throwing a Krak grenade inside. The explosion'd probably kill those inside. Then Rico got kicked at the rear of his knees and fell to his knees. While looking around to see who kicked him he looked straight inside a bolt pistol barrel.

OOC: Help? ;D

Btw are those heretics some cultists or real marines?


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Kerric crested the rise of the crater, opening his mind to the warp. He immediately wrapped himself and his battle brothers in the protection of the Emperor. He charched forward and spat a curse at the spirit of one of the heretic's rhinos, causing it to grint to a halt. As he drew closer, he felt the strength of the Imperium fill him. He noticed Rico down on his knees and sent lightning forward to smite the heretic towering above him.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris looked around, all around him, marines were being bested in close combat by traitors and heretics, he turned and saw Rico, his tattos made him so obvious on the battlefield and Sage did't mind that, it made it easier to find fellow marines.
'Rico, You must learn how to fight one day,' exclaimed Sage, holstering his bolt pistol and drawing his combat blade, he muttered an oath to the Emperor and stabbed the heretic in the back with the blade, it only dented the armour.
The Traitor turned and drew a blade with dried blood all over it.
'You must really clean your blade,' stated Solaris, even in the heat of battle he never lost his insulting sense of humour.
The traitor swung and in an instant Sage knew the fight was lost, he dodged the blow and planted his flag in the ground behind him. If he was to die this day, then so be it, but he would never let the banner fall. He dodged another blow and swung back, he sliced into armour and dislodged the Traitors forearm from his body.
But yet that wasn't enough, The Traitor swung with his good arm and threw Sage off his feet. The Traitor walked over to Rico and was about to kill him when he stopped dead, his eyes were flashing, like he had just being hit by lightning. The Traitors eyes were then burnt out and he slumped to the ground, dead.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico thanked his brothers for saving his life. "_And I don't need to learn how to fight, you guys need to learn to cover the best_" Rico said, while grinning sarcastically. Rico looked at the librarian. He had never liked their "kind". It was probably because he was a tribesman, not a cityperson.

"_A Bolterround would've been enough, you know!_" he yelled at the librarian. After that he quickly looked around. The predator and two rhino's had already been disabled. It would be mad if everyone'd go at the same rhino, so Rico decided he'd pull back in the Rhino he 'conquered', to see wether there were usefull things inside.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris hefted himself to his feet, he turned and looked at his flag.
'The Emperor protects,' he said as he took it and turned.
He decided to sit back and elvaluate what was happening.
Rico was in 'his' Rhino, Kerric was about to take one and his master was converging on another Rhino, having already taken a Predator. But there was still one Rhino left, the one that Solaris had tried, in vain, to stop, it had now arrived at the crater and dropped its cargo off. the traitors would probably be slaughtered by the marines there.
'Hmm, may as well help fortify this place, he said, going after Kerric, he wasn't Solaris's first choice on an ally, but he was sure Rico was safe and his Master could handle himself, especially now hat there were other men with him.
He turned and saw Traitors screaming vile oaths to dark gods and killing marines.
'That is no way for a marine to die,' he muttered as he turned, 'Screw fortifying, we can't fortify something we don't own, charge men, charge now and win honour and the blessing of he on Terra.'
Sage ran, he looked at the traitor and saw that this one was different, he was garbed in cloaks and robes, he was holding a staff in one hand, and in the other was a book, inscribed with spells and evil tricks.
A Sorcerer.
The Traitor waved his hand and Sage felt himself fall, the banner going down, but Solaris drove it into the ground, keeping it up and him from falling.
The Traitor saw this and raised his arms, no doubt summoning evil energy to consume him.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruhr sprinted toward a group of renegades seeing that thier champoin was with them. They turned and saw him they tried to open fire but it was to late. The 4 heretics were killed in a psychic explosion that ruhr summoned fom the warp . He thought of the irony that the imperium harnessed energy from the entitys the traitors worshipped. Ruhr was acompanied by three regal knight terminators and a tech adept ruhr advanced on the rhino. He commanded his squad to secure the rhino while he tried to give some fire support with the heretics weapons. He picked up a bolter and opened fire on the rhino closest to the crator hitting it but failing to penetrte its tough armour.

Ruhrs vox crackled with static. "R....... gal......." someone was trying to contact them Ruhr thought of his fallen bretherin maybe some of them had been taken hostage. The regal knights finished of the traitors and re-grouped in the crator. 
"These heretics think they can kill us that easily, well we proved them wrong havent we. Kerric i want you to try and contact nearby imperial forces while the rest of us scout for a suitable place to fortify. Take what you can from the wrecks of our vehicles." 

Ruhr was satisfyed with the progress that had been made. Kerric hadn't been able to contact anyone but the rest of the troops had managed to make a fairly well defended fortress using an abandoned towns citidel. The chapters master apothacary was treating wounded battle brothers and had already taken care of fallen battle brothers gene-seeds. He had commanded kerric, solaris, rico, maximus, julius, and Devoveo to go and explore the sourounding area to find any local species.

occ: its up to all of you to decide what race of xenos and what kind of defences they have. rico is in charge of the squad.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico saw the terminators and felt relieved. Those were THE suits every marine'd die for. 

"_Can I get a Techmarine over here? I think we could still use this Rhino as a fortification. The passenger department is destroyed, but I doubt the control part or engine is damaged._" he voxed to those around him.

Rico looked at his shield. It had once again helped him and he made a quick prayer to thank the Emperor for his protection. "_All right, I think we need to make a scouting group to do some reckon around the area. Any volunteers?_" He voxed to everyone


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

'Rico, you just got yourself a volenteer,' replied Solaris as he looked at the battlefield, 'If we can find anything out here that can help us then it's a miricale.'

The field of battle was strewn with dead bodies, luckily the geneseed of all the dead knights had been taken, they would live on, albeit in a different body with a different mind, but if that was the Emperor's will, then so be it.

'This is Solaris, is there anybody else out there that wants to come a scouting.'


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Kerric was slightly bothered by the fact that he couldn't reach anyone psychically. He could not shake the feeling there was more to be found here than heretics and foul xenos. 
Being fully aware of the contempt his brethren felt for him, he knew his duty came before such trivial things as that.
He looked at the sorcerer, and all of his vile implements of chaos. He then opened his mind, summoning a great gout of flame that scoured all traces of him and his evil magic. He turned back to the squad.
"I too, shall join you."


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Justicar Devoveo stood on the bridge of "Holy Light" gazing down upon the world before him. His psychic mind sat on the edge of the Imperium, gazing into the might of the Astromacon. Such might and embodiment of the Emperor's holy might and will never ceased to amaze and captivate his awe. A member of the "Holy Light"'s crew came and watched him momentarily. Devoveo looked like a silver angel, his power armour glittering with lithergies of hate and love for the daemonic and the God-Emperor respectively. In the centre of his breast-plate was a small copy of the Liber Daemonica cased in Adimantium. Whilst his Nemesis Force weapon and Storm bolter were both potent weapons, this small impenetrable box was almost his most potent weapon against the daemonic and their mortal servants. Only his staunch faith in the Emperor bested it. 

"My lord..." The servant spoke and Devoveo let his mind come back to his materiel body. "Yes" Devoveo's voice was calm and soft. "Chapter Master Ruhr has requested you're presence. The teleport equipment is ready. Devoveo turned and walked past the man and placed his hand on his shoulder. The man felt a sense of release at being touch be such purity. Devoveo could sense this emotion in the man, and almost smiled. If only all the men could have his faith. He walk calmly down the hallowed hall until he reached the teleport chamber. Several servitors moved and hummed around the equipment. Devoveo stepped into on of the tubs and dropped to one knee. He started chanting an incantation of blessings over the coming mission. He prayed that if he were to die, that the Regal knights would be able to bring his body back to Titan. And all the while, the servitors started up the equipment...

On the ground, there was a small five man squad of "chosen" marines that had attempted to flank Ruhr and his squad as a vanguard to the main attack, which had been blunted. However, the terrain had been harder to over come, and so were a bit late. Each was offering up a prayer to each "God" of chaos. Suddenly there was a thunderclap and a silver ball appeared on the ground behind them. Each turned round and snarled a foul scream of hate and pain at the purity of the blinding late that radiated from the man in the silver armour. Devoveo looked up and creased his brow. He stood upright and spoke seeming calmly, although to think he was calm would be stupid as there was a boiling cauldron of hate beneath his deep blue eyes. "Your heresy has not fallen on deaf ears. Your defiance will not be allowed to continue." And with that Devoveo let bolts charged with psychic energy fly at the traitors. One or two staggered back, and one of their heads was hit by four bolts and proceeded to burst into a fountain of gore. The two that remained largely unscathed ran at him, but Devoveo had already swapped into a combat stance. The first one swung clumsily at him with a chain sword, and Devoveo parried him, and forced the chainsword out of the Astartes hands. He smiled to himself and sliced through the man's throat, and spun to meet the next contestant. This one fired three shots at Devoveo with a bolt pistol. However, the corruption that had manifest in the Astartes was still recoiling from Devoveo's purity, so they were bad shots that did little more than scratch his armour. This one had a powersword, and when coming face to face with the Grey Knight form he swung for the ammo line that linked to Devoveo's storm bolter. Devoveo brought his Force Halberd and met the foul traitors Astartes sword in the air. There was a brief struggle, but it was obvious who the winner was going to be. Devoveo knocked the marine off balance, and then dug his halberd into the man side. Using both hands, he wrenched the halberd up into the man's hearts. As the traitor breathed his last, Devoveo kicked off it's corpse from his holy weapon. There was only two left. One wielded a plasma-gun and tried to fire it. Obviously the fall the Astartes had taken had knocked some of the guns fragile equipment out of place and as the man pulled the trigger, the plasma core overheated and blew super-hot plasma into the marine's face. It burned through the man's armour, and killed him in agonising burning pain. 

The only one left was the sergeant. This Astartes was huge, his muscles were huge and glowing a deep blood red. Two great white horns sprouted out of the man's head, and his mouth was covered with black fangs. All of these thing told Devoveo's daemon hunting mind one thing; Daemonic infestation. "Devoveo, we meet again!" The man bellowed in a voice that was not his own. "Beltashazar" Devoveo whispered under his breath. Devoveo had banished the foul daemon not but a century ago. How the daemon had managed to get back into the material realm so quickly Devoveo had no desire to know. All he cared about was that it was his charge to banish him again. "Beltashazer, in the name of the Immortal God-Emperor, I command you to leave this material body and fight me as you truely are!" Devoveo commanded. Invoking the Daemon's name gave him power over the foul warp spawn, and he knew the Daemon would do as he said. The man's body started expanding, until even the Astartes physique couldn't take it, and the body exploded. This sight would have robbed normal men of their sanity, and put the sanity of other Astartes under-strain. But Devoveo had seen this kind of thing, and worse, and his mind had been trained to deal with it. The herald of Khorne rose to it feet and howled to his God. Devoveo, likewise roared out praise to the God-Emperor. His words crashed onto the Daemon with all the force of a great wave, and Devoveo charged. He let out several storm bolter shots, and their righteous energy burnt the foul Daemon's skin. Hellblade and Nemesis Force weapon clashed, and sparks flew as two opposites engaged in a battle of titanic proportions. The Daemon had the power of Khorne, and had been blessed by his lord. But Devoveo had the power of the Emperor. Even still it was a struggle. Each threw blows that would have felled 'mortal' creatures, but each was as skilled as the other and could parry. However, it was bound to happen at some point, and the Daemon faltered. Devoveo's purity was waxing his hold on the material universe, and so was becoming weak. One of Belteshazar's blows lacked the customary strength and skill, and Devoveo parried, but also simultaneously lanced out with his leg and broke the daemon's knee. It fell to his knee's, and Devoveo brought down his Force weapon down on the Daemon's shoulder, and broke it's arm off. Devoveo reached out and grabbed the Daemon's head and lifted it up to eye level. Belteshazar spat hate at Devoveo, but Devoveo laughed and spoke with a humble arrogance, "When will your foul kind learn, the Emperor protects" and with that Devoveo drove his Force weapon through the Daemon's chest and it burned in a righteous psychic fire. With that Devoveo stepped out of the forest into the now silent battlefield where Ruhr and his squad had dealt with the other traitors. Devoveo spoke in a soft voice down the vox to Ruhr "You requested the presence of a Grey Knight"...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"You requested the presence of a Grey Knight"
"Indeed i did devoveo, there is something about this planet not quite right and my men will need the morale boost of a grey knight within our ranks." 
Ruhr Voxed Rico "Rico im sending a grey knight to your position he will join you in the scouting mission." Ruhr turned to a group of 5 regal knights he looked at each one of them silently. they all carried special issue ammunition for thier bolters and a power weapon of some sort Ruhr had a special task for them....


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

"Yes I did Devoveo, there is something about this planet not quite right and my men will need the morale boost of a grey knight within our ranks." Devoveo's memory turn slightly sour as Ruhr said he was a 'moral boost'. Grey knights were symbols of the Emperor's own divine might and power. A chaplin, even a sergeant could provide a moral boost. However this "something about this planet not quite right" must be pretty dire for Ruhr to have the ability to call for the divine authority of a Grey Knight. So Devoveo bite his tounge, if he had be called here without just cause, the Regal Knights would have hell to pay!

Devoveo strooled into the forming squad of five men wo he had been informed to accompany. Most only regestered as fauge sparks in the warp, but Devoveo could feel the burning heart of a psyker in one of them. He gently probed their minds, not strong enough for them to notice, but deep enough to find which of them was the psyker. The one on the left of the group, it was him. Devoveo extended his gauntlet in a warrior's hand-shake. "Well met Brother psyker!" he said boldy and confidently. Psykers were often viewed as out castes but other chapters, so Devoveo had a natural affinity for one wo was blessed with the gifts of the Emperor, just as he had. But Devoveo was old enough and wise enough to know, that whilst this Astartes could be one of his greatest allies, he was more succeptable to the whispers of chaos , and so needed to be watched even more carfully than the others...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico looked at the grey knight... He knew he had to be polite, however in order to recognize a psyker that easily you'd have to have some ability yourself. His feeling of unease grew, however he introduced himself politely to the Grey Knight. "_Rico Stantinus, Company Champion and I'll lead this reckon. I hope you're used to scouting. Considering your bright silver armour I'd suggest we wait 'till night. The light'll reflect off your armour and betray your, and most of the time our, position. Would that be a problem for you?_" he said to the Grey Knight, not even suggesting making a handshake or so.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Devoveo would have shook his Brother's hand, and probably had a fairly good conversation. But this insubordinate Rico, intreupted him. The marine was clearly uneasy about him and his talents. His abilities mainly portained to biomancy, but he also had the standard powers for a Grey Knight, if such things existed. That is how Devoveo knew all these things. He turned around and took his hemet off, allowing his hair to flutter lightly in the breeze. This Astartes inexperience and nieveity betrayed him at this point, and Devoveo would not tolerate it. "I was told that you Regal Knights have a respect for superiors. The men I have under me have the same command as a Captain. To be treat me with contempt is to treat a portion of the Emperor's divine power and authority that way." Devoveo took a step forward, letting his cold blue eyes meet Rico's eye pieces. "Clearly you know nothing of our order. We are a portion of the Emperor's own divine will and power. His will cannot be stopped, it cannot be confounded. However, our foes can. And those that oppose us will find their vision confounded and the world around them change to hide us. Some will see blinding lights from all directions, making it impossible to see anything, where as others may see not light at all. The second is more common, and hence it is dubbed 'The Shrounding' by our order and most who know us from the Ordo Malleus. Infact..." Devoveo leant in to ephasise his authority. Although Ruhr had put Rice in charge, Devoveo wanted it to be known where the real authority was, and he was not to be trifeled with. "...it is more likely YOU will give away MY position! So, Rico Stantinus, I think we should leave now before our enemy can intrench themselves. Would THAT be a problem for you?"...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico couldn't help but laugh. "_Well, my ''superior'', I didn't mean to offend you. We both have our own customs, since we both come from different planets. On my planet we kill those with your Talents. And about your order: I dont really care about it, since I live for this Chapter, not your Order. Call me naive or heck even insane. I couldn't care less..._" Rico paused a few seconds. "_We're both warriors who fight in the name of the Emperor. So let's just fight against his enemies. Not with each other._"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris saw the argument between Rico and the Grey Knight and walked up to them.
'Ah, it's glad to know a Grey Knight is in our midst,' he said as he shook Devoveo's hand, he had a firm handshake, good. But he still didn't like his belief in authority, Sage thought it was bordering on arrogance, but if the Emperor willed it, then it would be.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Devoveo was about to retaliate with a witty remark, but the marine, who when he breifly scanned over his conciousness revieled himself to be Solaris. The Astartes extended his hand as a form of greating. "Ah, it's glad to know a Grey Knight is in our midst" He could tell that the marine thought his claim to power was arrogance, but he also left that decision up to the Emperor. Good, at least this marine didn't challenge him openly and knew who was really in conrtol, their Immortal Emperor. However, they should probably know that nothing was hidden from him. "It is good that you trust the Emperor in his desicion. However, nothing is hidden from me. My power portain to bio-mancy and basic distructive powers. Anything you think, anything you feel, anything you remember, it is all laid bare to me. If you have something to say, say it, as if you don't I can take the neccessary information from you very minds." He turned to Rico. Whilst the Astartes had irritated him to start with, he had no disire to fight with him. "Whilst you may have no love for me and my talents or my Order, but we are the reason why you are here. My Order has died alone and unremembered to preserve this beloved Imperium from the forces of Chaos. I have seen things and people and places that would drive normal men insane. I have defied god's and daemons! If I die here, no oone besides you will know, they cannot know. This is why I fight so hard, this is why I do what I do; to rid the Imperium of the forces that would seek to destroy us. Even if you have no respect for me, respect that, as it is a common cuase for which we fight!" Devoveo did not sound desperate, or like he was pleading with these Astartes, merely convaying and justifying his methods to them. Atleast now he was on level ground with them. Rico may need watching, but he was not his enemy, and he hoped he didn't become it. However, the psyker called Kerric hadn't spoke yet, and Devoveo was slightly eager to hear what he would say...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Well, I doubt you've used your powers on me properly then... I never said I disrespect you in person, I only said I don't like your abilities and that I can't be amazed by your Order. Nothing about you in person. I also don't disrespect you, since I have heard about your... kind. I just can't stand arrogance... _" Rico looked at the others. They still hadn't said anything, save for Solaris. "_Well then, I think it'd be appropriate to introduce you to some of the team you'll be in_"
Rico then started to tell the Grey Knight everybody's names. Of course the guy already knew the names, but Rico felt better if he'd treat him like a normal marine. He'd try to forget about his powers.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruhr and 5 marines lay prone on a ridge near the temporary fortress. Ruhr would keep in contact with ricos squad throught kerric using his small knowledge of psychic powers. ruhr had decided to take first sentry duty and he had his heavy bolter with him. The master of the forge was busy trying to create something to boost his vox signals and get in contact with the regal knights star cruiser which was floating around somewhere near panterra. "Kerric it's ruhr, have you set of yet?"


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Kerric was finding this interplay slightly entertaining. He was glad to have a brother psycher joining them. He was also aware of Devovoes scrutiny, as surely as Devoveo was aware of his. The blessings of the Emperor were great, but so were the dangers those blessings bestowed. 
After Rico finished his introductions, Then said "It is an honor to have a Grey Knight join us. I think our powers will be greatly needed on this planet. The warp is unusually active here. I am also..." He trailed off for a moment.
He listened to Ruhrs message and sent back _'Not yet sir. We're just finishing introductions. We shall be heading out shortly'_
He turned back to the squad. "Well, it seems we are wasting time here." He looked over to Rico "So which way shall we go first?"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The librarian asked Rico where they'd go. "_Well, the auspex revealed multiple life forms towards that direction. I didn't get any more information. My idea was to head over there and see what we're up against._" Rico paused a few seconds. "_We don't know what kind of life forms it were. So please remain cautious and remain on full alert._" After that Rico started moving towards where the auspex's lifesigns showed, covering the upper part of his body with his shield.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris heard Rico and was amazed, they were going to go and see what kind of things they were up against and there was barely 7-8 of them. Even though they're marines all Solaris still didn't like there chances one bit if they came up against something like Orks or Tyranids.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Devoveo stepped almost silently through the city-scape, the shrouding hiding his form and almost any proof of him having been there. Stones crunched under his heel, but if anyone was watching him, he was, for all intents and purposes, absent from reality. He wandered away from the main group, his link with the psyker Kerric allowed him to keep with the group in spirit but not in body. As he scouted to the left, his super-human hearing picked up the screech of a human, only to be followed by a subtle click and what Devoveo thought to be the firing of a dart or another thin projectile. He followed the sound of what he heard and reached a courtyard which overlooked a terrible sight. A group of about 20 or 30 humans, men, woman and children were being herded like animals into this slender vehicle. They looked terrified. The men, if such blasphemies to the Emperor could be called such a thing, were slender in for and their armour was spiked plates of a greeny black alloy, and their weapons looked like cruel spears with rigid barrels from which Devoveo assumed came the 'dart' he heard. He flashed a red triangle so the rest of the unit knew to form on him. He daren't make a sound, these Dark Eldar had just as high hearing as him, if not higher. He reached out with his conscious, and it brushed against one of psychic potential. Probing slightly, it was Kerric. Devoveo broke through into his consciousness, and spoke,clear to him and Kerric, but silent to unwary listeners. "Brother, there are Dark Eldar here. They are corralling a group of humans onto what I've heard but Ordo Xenos inquisitor call a 'raider'. They serve Slaanesh, and offer poor souls so theirs can be saved, but in doing so damn themselves. They have extreme hearing and reactions. Be very cautious when approaching them. Come across the opposite side to the court-yard to me. Send half of the others over to me. We'll attack them on both sides and kill them all for their heresy." Devoveo withdrew into his own body, and waited until the other regal knights came over to him, then he would make them pay for their heresies...


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

"it's time brothers" Kerric said to the others. "Devovoe has encountered some chaos worshiping eldar rounding up human sacrifices. Rico, advance to these coordinates. Devovoe will be waiting there for you. Wait for his signal. Solaris, you're with me. We will be going to the other side of the courtyard, to crush them between us. When we get into position, I will signal Devovoe to begin the assault." He paused and looked at them in turn. "Be very wary. They have excellent senses and reactions. We must not let them know of our presence before we are ready. Now let's do this. For the Emperor!"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris grunted, he didn't like Eldar, but Chaos worshipping Eldar, could this day get any worse.
'Let's go,' he said as he pushed past Kerric.
Solaris still wasn't ammused, he was the banner bearer doing a stealth mission, what was he to do with his banner.
He would keep it with him. It was his duty to the Emperor to show the enemy what glorious deeds their foe have done.
He kept moving until he got to the other side of the courtyard, he could've sworn he saw a glint of silver armour.
'hmm, shiny grey knight,' he thought.
'Okay, when do we move in,' he whispered to Kerric.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_I don't mean to effend anybody, Librarian Kerric, but I thought I was in charge here. I don't think it'll work out when the Grey Knight and I are going to try working together... I say you, Solaris and I are heading to the other location and the rest towards the Grey Knight._" Rico paused a few seconds. "_If I had to pick between you and that Grey Knight I'd rather have you by my side. I hope you can forgive my primitive mind on this aspect..._" After that Rico started moving, mumbling "_So our mister super-Grey knight can't handle it on his own, huh_"...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Deveveo clutched the side of the building and waited for the rest of the Regal Knights to form up behind him. He had been watching the Dark Eldar for some time now. The humans were all to scared to be herded quickly and efficiently, and thus providing a convenient distraction. The rest came and crunched noisily and clumsily around him, but so did Kerric an the others round the other side of the courtyard. The Dark Eldars ears twigged the Astartes' presence and leveled their weapons. There was about 15 barrels that Devoveo counted, and the were all searching around their positions. "We have to move soon otherwise we will lose the advantage of surprise" Devoveo thought to himself. He turned the others "Ok, lets go. We're out of time!" Devoveo charged round the corner with his his storm bolter blazing fiery death. Two fell, and a few more staggered back, their comparativly weak armour shattering under the weight of fire Devoveo was sustaining. The element of surprise meant he took very little fire in return, and got to grips with the enemy quickly. The others needed to move quickly otherwise they would lose momentum and the would get into a fight they didn't have the firepower or man-power to sustain...

(OCC, I know I haven't really done much, but I thought I'd let everyone else get a chance to join the fight to save me from stealing the show. I will post some cc action, but I'll let the others join first.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris saw the Grey Knight break cover and knew what this meant.
'For the Emperor!' Solaris screamed as he leapt out of his position, firing his pistol.
This was easy, their armour was weak and they crumpled under his Holy Standard.
'Men, charge, now, charge now, save these humans from the Dark Eldar.'


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

After wrapping his brothers in a protective field, Kerric charged out into the clearing. He managed to get off one shot before the plasma pistol exploded in his hand. Luckily enough his power armour had protected him well. As he charged forward he unleashed a blast of flame from his fingertips that incinerated 2 of them almost instantly, and also served a s a distraction, causing confusion among the xenos. he drew his force weapon and continued onward.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The Grey Knight started to run. That meant Rico had to run in as well. While he dashed off he could also see the librarian and Solaris running towards the fight. 

Bolter blazing, and powersword activating Rico ran in. He had shot one in the leg, while running and when he got near him he took the Xenos' head off. A bolt of fire went right past him, burning two of them down. Some paint on Rico's armour chipped off, because of the heat. 

One weird dressed-Eldar appeared out of nowhere and tried to jump on Rico, with his strange curved blade in hand. Rico caught the blade with his shield and he swinged his blade towards the Eldar's head. The Eldar easily dodged the blade and jumped back. Rico opened bolter fire while closing in and after trading a lot of blows, Rico stabbed the Eldar through the stomach, while the Eldar stabbed Rico's shoulder. Rico kicked the Eldar off his blade and quickly looked around. 

He could feel his alternate organs kick in to remove some kind of poison from his body. While he tried to focus his vision blurred and the sounds sounded as if they were very far away. With the last of his energy Rico opened a vox channel to any who'd hear it. "_Guys, an odd Xenos poison is in my body, call for an apothecary..._" After that Rico fell on the ground, he managed to stay awake untill the gunfire was over, then all went black...

OOC:
He's still alive, but I thought it wouldn't be fun if everybody got out of the fight undamaged  So I made up the mandrake.  Hope that's okay with the GM, otherwise I'll edit the post!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris kept swinging at these Xeno creatures and yet they all outpaced him and whenever he swung they had moved before he could swing.
'Damn xeno's,' yelled Solaris as he swung again but brought his pistol around as he did and clocked the Dark Eldar round the head, he then broke his neck with a swing of his banner.
He then heard Rico's messsage.
'Damn, stupid poison, I got it Rico.'
Solaris then turned away from the battle and activated his vox.
'This is Banner Bearer Sage Solaris, requesting apothecary at these coordinates,' Solaris then sent off his current location and turned back to Rico, 'help is coming brother, hold on.'


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Devoveo reached a group of three of the xeno's, and they all seemed to move with a deadly grace and speed that was totally inhuman. By comparison, Devoveo appeared to move in slow-motion to the xeno's. The first one lashed out with the spiked barrel of it's gun, and Devoveo just brought up his Nemesis Force Weapon in time to block the strike. With a flick of his wrist, the gun flew out of the xeno's hand, and Devoveo lashed out with a kick to the chest, breaking bones and armour plating and sending it back into yet more xeno's. Barely having time to recover, another xenos struck with a spiked mandible. Devoveo moved out of the way as the blade slid inches from his neck plating. He brought his hand up and grabbed the arm of the foul alien, and twisted the arm to an uncomfortable angle so that his Storm Bolter was perpendicular to the xeno's head. At point blank range there was no where to move, and it's upper body exploded into a fountain for gore. The final one looked almost scared, like a child. His face seemed oddly reminiscent of fresh guardsmen recruits, terrified by the sights of war. Except ther was no commissar here to install order or moral, so he ran. Devoveo sent a spike of psychic energy into the eldar. His biomancy quickly found the spinal synapses, and fused them together. The eldar collapsed, his legs refusing to carry his own weight. It crawled along the floor, and in-amidst the chaos of this crucible of war, Devoveo walked calmly over to the foe. It had just come into arms reach of one of their despicable weapons. It went to grab it, but Devoveo kicked it away and drove his Nemesis Force Weapon through its skull. 

Suddenly, Devoveo heard Rico's message over the vox. At this point, all disputes and distance between the two was cast aside, and Devoveo sprinted towards the fallen Astartes. Solaris had requested and Apothecary, but Devoveo knew better. He had faced these foe's before, and knew that by the time the Apothecary got here, a lot of his nervous system, and if he was a bit unlucky, he would only be fit to be entombed to in a dreadnought. Devoveo knew if he was in that position, he would want nothing more than to be laid to rest on Titan, and was sure Rico would want the same. So it was life or death now. "Kerric..." Devoveo called out "...I'm going to do the best I can to heal Rico with my abilities. However, when I do so I'm unable to defend myself, so I need you to cover me" At this point, Devoveo reached Rico, and slid to his knee's. He didn't wait for a response, there wasn't time. He threw his mind into Rico and tried to repair the damaged nerve endings, burst blood vessels, damaged organs, and halt the advance of the poison as it rampaged through the Astartes system. Mercifully, his physique handled some of the poison, but even with Devoveo's effort, there might be something he missed, or some vestige of poison left which could wreak irreparable damage on Rico. For now Devove was doing all he could and hoping it was enough...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"Lord ruhr The scout squad has requested an apothacary." This knews wouldn't have normally shocked Ruhr but This was not a normal planet and he was used to being told more than just that they needed an apothacary. "Send the apothacary and 2 others in the land speeder to them." commanded ruhr
"Yes my lord."

OOC: Short and to the point just so you know what is being sent to you. Next time i give you all some freedom give ruhr your findings before asking him wether you may engage them or not please. Try and capture one of the dark eldar and return him to the main forces.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico hear somebody kneel next to him, and he felt a presence enter his mind. His own mind tried to reject it at first, but the other mind was stronger and easily threw Rico's defences away.

He could feel something changed in his body. It felt like... like the poison was being removed. Slowly but steady. Rico never knew librarian Kerric had these kinds of abilities. Or was it the Grey Knight? Heck, as if he would... 

OOC:
never saw the mini-update 
when will the apothecary arrive?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Solaris watched in awe as the Grey Knight healed Rico.
_Amazing, completely amazing_
A Dark Eldar ran at the Grey Knight but Solaris stood in its way, deflecting the Eldars blade with his banner and bringing his knife around to stab its neck, instead the Eldar moved and Solaris stabbed it in the chest, he kept driving and driving until he heard something break then he withdrew his knife and sheathed it, he then looked at the Eldar who had flopped to his knees fall over, _dead_.


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Kerric ran to where Devoveo and Rico were. He unleashed lightning from his fingers, causing two of the eldar to dance and twitch to the cackling sound of the electrical onslaught. He shortly reached their position. He tried to create a vortex of warp energy to destroy the remaining eldar. As he began, his mind was overwhelmed by the warp. He suddenly clutched his head in his hands, then promptly fell unconscious.


----------

